

Commit 15 minutes (11/16) to explain to a stranger why you love your job. - jontonsoup
http://www.projectxpresso.com/

======
pbhjpbhj
Sorry to be negative, but ...

I clicked the about link at the bottom:

>" _ProjectXpresso is not endorsed by any firms, but rather is a grassroots
effort supported by caring professionals donating 15 minutes of their time and
a career full of wisdom._ " //

Which is weird because on the front page you show a handful of "endorsements"
as logos of companies who are "participants". If it's only staff from those
companies that are involved then this may be a trademark infringement as
you're certainly suggesting an endorsement by the companies in using their
trademarks; you could use their names IMO [but it's jurisdictional and
IANA(TM)L].

On more practical matters; from this page I couldn't return to the "homepage"
without reloading, the back link was broken and there was no "home" link
evident. Similarly when I looked at the "I'm a student" page I couldn't then
return.

Espresso.

~~~
eitally
We just got sued by a patent troll because they found our logo on the site of
a software company they claim infringed. As a customer [at some point -- this
was >10 years ago], and without proof our contract indemnified us from such
things, it was perfectly reasonable for them to do so.

So yes, adding logos of companies as endorsers when they are really just
individuals participating is disingenuous and could get you black-balled by
any company that realizes it's happening. You should at least ask permission
first.

------
davidjgraph
It took me a while to work out what (11/16) meant. I've seen some bizarre way
to write dates, but this is just random. I know it's space limited, but why
not "16th Nov"?

~~~
granfalloon
do you mean that its placement in the sentence is bizarre? or the fact that
it's written "11/16"? the month/day format is very common in the US...i'd say
it's the default for most people, actually

~~~
thejosh
US population: 313.9 million (2012) Estimated people in the world: 7.124
billion.

US is the only country using MD, isn't it?

So most people, perhaps not.

~~~
anywherenotes
I have a thing about when actual numbers get used.

The thing is the website is in English, so it does not target 7 billion
people. It only matters what percentage of target audience can process the
message, and it's targeting professionals, so not even entire 300 mil
population of US. Basically I think about 300 mil and 7bil numbers are wrong
in determining if it was OK to use US-format.

I am not saying you are wrong, I agree that spelling out November would make
it clear, but just that the numbers quoted are not representative of who will
see the site.

~~~
thejosh
That's actually a really good point, especially with the target audience of
HN.

What were the results of the previous "where are you from?" ASKHNs? Not
doubting US is the top audience of the site.

------
silvertonia
Looks cool. But with just a company name and a job title you're going to
connect me to a student? Seems like you'll get a lot of near misses.

Seems like you might be better off getting LinkedIn profiles or something and
letting students choose from available open appointments.

------
mattkirman
Completely off topic, but if you were going for the coffee vibe it really
should be "Project _Es_ presso". As a coffee fan, a small part of me dies
every time I hear someone order an "expresso".

~~~
agravier
I think they may be trying to get the impression of a mix of "express" as in
"fast", with "espresso". Maybe with a bit of "expression" as in "express
yourself"?

------
LogicX
Site appears to be leadgen for [http://tradeup.io](http://tradeup.io)

Not that there's anything wrong with that... Looks interesting, will check it
out. Just sharing.

------
mkesper
But I __hate__ my job!

;)

------
Chrysippus
Cool idea. I'd like it better if the "professional" icon weren't so gendered.

~~~
Kerrick
Only if you consider neckties gendered.

~~~
Chrysippus
It's not up to me whether an icon with a necktie is some sort of cultural code
for "serious professional man."

------
johnward
Cool idea, but I haven't enjoyed any job in tech yet. Would hate to discourage
some kid.

------
tryingteep
cool concept, i'm learning to code using a bunch of online resources and have
always wondered if that would get me anywhere in the industry, looking forward
to linking up with someone who can shed some light.

~~~
jontonsoup
awesome! I'd love to hear how your conversation goes.

------
dcaunt
I registered as a professional, looking forward to getting more information.

------
JoeAltmaier
Would love to talk to someone interested in software. But I'm not a Skype
user; haven't used that in 5 years. Not interested in installing it. Wish I
could use Teamspace. I helped write it; I use it every day, and its head-and-
shoulders a better way to communicate.

~~~
duiker101
While I understand your point of view, both because not everyone is a skype
user and because you wrote it. It is a fact that skype is the most used tool
for video/audio communication. I would say especially for students. So I think
it's a bit unfair to ditch a tool just because it uses the most common way to
communicate.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Its because Teamspace is addictive. Going back is crippling. My work team uses
Teamspace so I don't have to face this at work. I'm sure not going to
volunteer to use Skype again.

